# BM's Christmas Tree !



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

HERE ARE THE RULES ! 

1. You will post a TRANSPARENT 75x75 PIXEL IMAGE that is your ORNAMENT if its bigger then 75x75 thats ok but dont go nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. YOU DO NOT MODIFY THE CHRISTMAS TREE YOURSELF IN ANYWAY!  I DO IT 

3. After you post your ornament you also tell me where you want it 

4. No ornament placement on the star ! 

Now if you have no photoshop skills thats ok too ! just post the image you want and where you want your ornament and i will do this for you ! :-)


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 8, 2007)

My ava at 1 please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 8, 2007)

This isn't what I wanted to happen, I know your intentions with the rules n everything is admirable but...
I just don't think the tree should ever be a part of singling out "n00bs" etc.
The only thing I really don't want is people adding 50 decorations themselves, or 1 massive decoration covering other peoples.

You don't need to take it too seriously, just like decorating a real tree


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

i had to change the tree to make it bigger :-)  

i added the ornaments from ppl already 

anyone else ?


----------



## TaeK (Dec 8, 2007)

I had to be different


----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

put this on the branch-thing below yours please:


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

ok done


----------



## Shuny (Dec 8, 2007)

http://pix.nofrag.com/1/e/8/d1e603b1b082a8...c0404e07d7.html 

I want it below the chrismas father


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

ok np almost done


----------



## bobrules (Dec 8, 2007)

Put my avatar up please. And put this too http://www.rootsweb.com/~canghl/images/flag.gif


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

where do you want it ?


----------



## bobrules (Dec 8, 2007)

anywhere near the top . Thanks


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

ok all is up now :-) any more ? we got a hell of alot of room


----------



## TaeK (Dec 9, 2007)

You should have made them into orbs, like bawble-style.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## Banger (Dec 9, 2007)

I will have to think of something for you to put up on the tree for me, unless you can think of something urself :-/


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

heheh just think of something 75x75


----------



## pkprostudio (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my ava on top of dice's.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice looking tree. Can you add my Ava some place pleeeease?
Thanks!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

done and done !


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my ava somewhere cool please... I dunno, below the star?


----------



## SaltyDog (Dec 9, 2007)

put my ava on there somewhere please. i dont care about placement. thx


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> done and done !



Sorry for being so annoying, but I jut made a fancy little thingy to replace that gigantic poster-like ornament:










 thanks!!!!


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 9, 2007)

i want mine below dice's, on top of bobrule's and on the right of sinkhead's please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










thank you


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

the top is too full pick somewhere else please


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> the top is too full pick somewhere else please



aww, on the right of voltz then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 below bobrules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well in the center pretty much


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

done !


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> done !



i dont see mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it uploaded yet?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

yeppppppppppp


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> yeppppppppppp



woo, yay, thanks


----------



## greyhound (Dec 9, 2007)

oh no, where'd it go?


----------



## Railgun (Dec 9, 2007)

deleted? but why? -.-
use imageshack, they dont delet pictures.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

umm its still there lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

ok added more ppl if you want to be added tell me got plenty of room left


----------



## notnarb (Dec 9, 2007)

Master Chuck Norris would like to join y/n


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

done !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone else ?


----------



## sonic209 (Dec 10, 2007)

i cant see mines,where am i at


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

well ok i just put you up


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 10, 2007)

Balance me on a branch on the left like so:




If that's not too much trouble... 
..nice tree by the way!

oops, don't wanna crowd ol' TPi... you get the idea though..


----------



## science (Dec 10, 2007)

Put me wherever the hell you feel like!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

seja do you want me to use your avatar as a ornament ? 

or maybe just the green alien


mthrnite i cant open your png image can you make it some other format 

also if you want it can be bigger then 75x75 and also i will move tpi


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 10, 2007)

Here go...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2007)

put teh pic in teh treezzz 




i dont have no tools to make it smaller


----------



## science (Dec 10, 2007)

Attach to whoever should be brainslugged!


----------



## science (Dec 10, 2007)

oh crap good thing this is testing area lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

mthrinite im STILL having problems lol i think its cuase i use paint shop pro 

is there anyway you can post a big picture of that ? like 500 x 500 lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

science it says user posted image ..... lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you paste my avatar on there somewhere? kthx


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2007)

MOTHERNITE  ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE I GET MY 360 I WANNA PLAY WITH YOUUUU


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 10, 2007)

Where the hell is mthr? I miss him.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be ready for you Linki!

..and BM... I don't get it, it's just a gif. I'll try re-saving it with GraphicConverter.

Here, try this..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

he well be added soon having trouble with his little icon :-(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

ok updated the tree everyone is up 

science i put yours up too :-)


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 10, 2007)

wow this is going very good, excellent job BM


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

lol you said BM


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> lol you said BM



xD ya, i dont really like typing lots of stuff BoneMonkey xDDD


----------



## notnarb (Dec 10, 2007)

ZOMG Candle Ja..


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you please add me?






Anywhere below the current ones is fine.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

its up szyslak :-)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 11, 2007)

i think i got room for 20 more anyone else


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 11, 2007)

somebody put the ubuntu logo on there for me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?ac...t=UbuntuCoF.svg


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 11, 2007)

done and done !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 11, 2007)

added more ppl's requests


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> its up szyslak :-)


Thanks Bone Monkey.  The tree's looking grrreat.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 11, 2007)

is pedobear coming after me? >_>;;


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 11, 2007)

lol yes


----------



## sonic209 (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> well ok i just put you up


lol,thanks bonemonkey


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 11, 2007)

do you guys like it ? i still got room for more ppl !


----------



## zeppo (Dec 11, 2007)

I has that 1 plz?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 11, 2007)

Put Chris Hansen near pedobear, but put a flimsy mask on him or something


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 11, 2007)

added zeppo with his penguin and watermelon avatar 


i cant find a good hansen pic that fits in near pedo bear...


----------



## notnarb (Dec 12, 2007)

Maybe add something regarding the game?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 13, 2007)

added more  there is some spots in the tree that need to be filled in 

but christmas is still like 2 weeks away so by then the tree should be full


----------



## raulpica (Dec 13, 2007)

Put my avatar! Yay for Mr. Saturn!


----------



## Banger (Dec 13, 2007)

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7222/loltv2.png

it sucks but whateva and by the bottom green light at the left.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG, what is pedobear trying to do with Osaka!??!?!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 13, 2007)

lol everyone is now added


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> lol everyone is now added


BTW, congrats dude, your tree is really good, so was your idea. A little revolting (to have YET another tree), but I like it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 13, 2007)

if you like the tree feel free to donate money to me so i can buy porn and pizza bagels


----------



## OSW (Dec 14, 2007)

oh damn i was too late for this oine, but hella nice tree!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 14, 2007)

your not too late wanna be in it ?


----------



## Shinji (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks, BM.  And just so you know, I decided against naming my AMD computer after you *glares at desktop*

Frank will eat your dreams~~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 14, 2007)

lol noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## OSW (Dec 14, 2007)

if it's not too late.... will post ornament soon


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 14, 2007)

post away its not too late i got room for plenty of ppl left !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 15, 2007)

ok anyone else wanna be on the tree ? i got plenty of rooooooooooom


----------



## JPH (Dec 15, 2007)

lookin great BM


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks i still need about 15 more ppl to fill it up !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 17, 2007)

i still got room bitches who wants a spot on my tree !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

added more ppl and cleaned it up a bit 

im thinking of adding hooks to all the ornaments ? 

and still room for more ppl


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 18, 2007)

They called this the "separatist" tree on the Tempcast....
BoneMonkey is actually Count Dooku.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

they talked about my tree what did they say ? 

also do i get a lightsaber or any cool jedi knight skills ?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

add my avatar?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

addddddding it now


----------



## amptor (Dec 18, 2007)

add some more ppl to the tree pls


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 18, 2007)

done 

i only add ppl who asks i cant just add ppl i want lol


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks BM!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 22, 2007)

anyone else wanna be on it ?


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't think it's transparent, sorry... Right under pkprostudios please.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 22, 2007)

done !


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 23, 2007)

Add a gameboy micro on there


----------



## OSW (Dec 23, 2007)

getting close to new years so i got it done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Ness for me, and a Ness for you.

Merry Christmas my skeletal primate buddy ol pal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps: sorry for a little bit excess in height


----------



## OSW (Dec 24, 2007)

bonemonkey! quick!

i must be included lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 24, 2007)

Linki i cant add any systems im sorry :-( 

OSW you have been added 

and ITS CHRISTMAS EVE !  so please if you want to be added now is the time


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 24, 2007)

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/3154/ne...rcopywv7ao3.png

Pretty please?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 24, 2007)

kelly i cant add your pic cause its too low quality and i cant remove the white from it 


do  you have a better pic of that any size the bigger the better i can resize it


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> kelly i cant add your pic cause its too low quality and i cant remove the white from it
> 
> 
> doÂ you have a better pic of that any size the bigger the better i can resize it



ill do it, no problem...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 24, 2007)

wooooooooot thanks !


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

edited cuz pic is huuuuge


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice, it looks a lot better than the one I use for an avatar...


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2007)

add shat bricks cat plz?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 24, 2007)

lol yes but hold JPH can you move fishju avatar more closer to the avatars so we can have more room for other ppl


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

added shat bricks cat and fishju ornament...


wtf is shat brick?!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks to JPH the tree has new ornaments i added the new tree to the FIRST post 

THANK YOU !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 25, 2007)

its not too late to be added to the tree guys :-)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 25, 2007)

no one else last day of xmas !


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> no one else last day of xmas !



BoneMonkey, you have to put the GBAtemp mascot on as the star, remember?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

thats right ! where can i get a pcicture of the mascot ?


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 26 2007 said:


> thats right ! where can i get a pcicture of the mascot ?



Top of the page (Santa hat provided as a free gift)

Or alternatively, a quick forum search provides: http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/mascot_v2.png


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

done !


----------



## Urza (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

done urza !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

i just want to thank everyone who complimented me on the tree and to all those who joined in ! thank you all !


----------

